# Ground Markers



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

survey bristles like these work well.


----------



## RogerStout (Nov 4, 2013)

Those bristles look to be an interesting choice. Me personally I like rebar. DOnt know of they make these anymore but they are cool.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Concrete test cylinders work good.


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

I like these in my backyard:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2114425&highlight=yardage+markers


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

treetops said:


> I like these in my backyard:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2114425&highlight=yardage+markers


I like these also but can't put out $700 worth of markers. we are worried about kids falling on the rebar.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Our club uses 8" cones(like the ones you used in gym class). One club I go to uses rebar, Then drops 2" PVC pipe over them. You could paint the pipe different colors for different classes.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

we use painted 1" pvc tube.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

RADAR72 said:


> we use painted 1" pvc tube.


^^^ this


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Some clubs around here (north & middle GA) have moved away from rebar for safety reasons. There have been a couple pretty serious injuries from people tripping or falling on rebar stakes. Of course, if people weren't wearing flip flops they might not tear their toes off, but that is another topic.

Instead of rebar, one club was using arrowhead shaped wood markers anchored with a spike flush to the ground. One added benefit to ground level markers is they can be hidden by grass or other terrain, so shooters can't use them to gauge yardage as easily. I shoot Known now, so it doesn't matter to me anymore, but if you have a lot of classes, such as 25 yd max trad class and 30 yd max Novice and 40 yard max Hunter, the longer yardage guys can certainly use those shorter yardage class stakes to help gauge on a tricky shot.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Our club uses the wooden grade stakes used by road building crews. They are hardwood, usually oak, 1" square and 4' long. We cut them into 16" pieces, sharpen one end and dip the blunt end into a bucket of paint. Red, white, yellow, green, orange. We have some that are ten years old.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe I used 2" PVC pipe and cut them about 8" long then split them in half. Drilled a hole and spray painted them and nailed them to the ground.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

elpepe25 said:


> survey bristles like these work well.
> View attachment 1800033


We use these. I think my club got them from the ibo. They're cheap, the last, and you cant trip on them


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> We use these. I think my club got them from the ibo. They're cheap, the last, and you cant trip on them


I like the way these look. trying to find them now.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

If you can't find them let me know, I'll get with the guy who ordered them.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> If you can't find them let me know, I'll get with the guy who ordered them.


thanks


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

We were able to get hold of a bunch of 1/4" diameter steel rods from a local factory. We than cut 3-4" pieces of 2X4 and drilled holes in them to fit onto the rods, than painted them to concide with the different classes. Works pretty good, we pull them after each shoot and leave them by the respective bow hanger at each target.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I use the 1" PVC slipped over the rebar. It keeps people from getting hurt, but I really like the bristles. I could see them getting muddy and dirty if people stand on them. The only drawback that I see with flat ground markers is that they are hard to find sometime when it's wet outside. They get pushed down into the mud and are just hard to locate in the woods.


----------

